# Spring Cleaning Giveaway



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

So here's the deal. Real simple. I want to make a little more room in my humidors for the stuff I'm smoking now (& later), so I'm clearing out some of the 'lesser smokes' that I find myself not pulling. Some of you good people may appreciate them more than I do, & I can't think of a nicer group to enjoy them, so I'm offering to send free 5-packs or 10-packs to anyone who's interested. 1st come 1st get 'til they're gone:


15 Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchills
15 Petrus Dominicana Torpedos
5 Tierra del Sol Torpedos
5 Tierra del Sol Toros
5 Compay Toros
PM me if you want some.


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

PM sent! This is a very generous offer. Wowee.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

nein said:


> PM sent! This is a very generous offer. Wowee.


:tpd: PM sent.:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

awesome gesture. I would like to see some of your other noobie brethren get in on this while the getting is good.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> awesome gesture. I would like to see some of your other noobie brethren get in on this while the getting is good.


:tpd:

Awesome offer!!!!!! And a great gesture by a BOTL!!!!!!

RG bump


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

very nice offer


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

can i get in on this too please:ss


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Amost generous gesture from a fellow BOTL.:tu 





RG Bump


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

bpcr said:


> can i get in on this too please:ss


Not unless you PM me


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> So here's the deal. Real simple. I want to make a little more room in my humidors for the stuff I'm smoking now (& later), so I'm clearing out some of the 'lesser smokes' that I find myself not pulling. Some of you good people may appreciate them more than I do, & I can't think of a nicer group to enjoy them, so I'm offering to send free 5-packs or 10-packs to anyone who's interested. 1st come 1st get 'til they're gone:
> 
> 15 Victor Sinclair Vintage Select Churchills
> 15 Petrus Dominicana Torpedos
> ...


very generous of you to do this! if you would like to send a few sticks to me i would appreciate it. i will be happy to first send you an empty shipping container with return postage attached.

if this sounds good, please pm me with your address.

thanks,
rlacapra1


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Amost generous gesture from a fellow BOTL.:tu
> 
> RG Bump


if i had any left i would use it up here....but i have had a good day


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

great great thread!
this is why I love this place
RG bumped


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

RG bump is out for today, but I'll get you tomorrow! Thanks for this!


----------



## BostonBull (Mar 6, 2007)

PM sent and a RG bump attmpt.....not sure how much juice I have left. :tu


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow!! That was a fast stampede - you'd think someone was giving away cigars the way I got rushed!:ss 

Thanks for all the kind words & gestures.

I'll have them all out in the mail by Tuesday at the latest.

Recipients: Nein, Madurolover, Shaggy, Trogdor, bigswol2, rlacapra1 &
mrbl8k

Cheers!!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

pm sent! i hope i'm not too late, if so, great post and you are a generous LOTL!!


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

Much thanks again smokin!


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## thunderbucks (Mar 21, 2006)

PM sent...hopefully?


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

received! thank you, sir. i'd leave trader feedback...but i don't know if this qualifies as a bomb or a WTS....so RG for you.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

smoking I got your package. Thanks! Anything special that you would like to see in your humidor?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> received! thank you, sir. i'd leave trader feedback...but i don't know if this qualifies as a bomb or a WTS....so RG for you.


it is a trade if you send something back 

:r :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

shaggy said:


> it is a trade if you send something back
> 
> :r :tu


This could end poorly.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

burninator said:


> This could end poorly.


whatever do you mean, mr. burninator? mmhmmm


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Never heard back so there's a package headed to AZ!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

bigswol2 said:


> smoking I got your package. Thanks! Anything special that you would like to see in your humidor?


Gee, I hope I'm not too late - 
I could probably make room in the humi for one or two of these:









:dr :dr :dr


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Damm!! Too late I see. Oh well, maybe next time.:ss 

I'm on Mtn Std Time, so I was at home fast asleep for your 1st post & then I was at work fast asleep for your 2d post.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

i have received a very nice package from smokin5 ; !

all out of the kindness of his heart. thank you my brother you are very kind :tu

an assortment of Victor Sinclair, Petrus and Tierra

i have never tried any of these brands before and am looking forward to smokin' em up. :ss


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Was at the S.C. Sit Down herf today when my phone rang.
It was the little lady saying I received a box in the mail.
Needless to say it was Smokin's little treat.
Nice selection of 10 different smokes.
RG on the way if it will let me.
If not I will hit you up when it will.:tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Mine came in on Saturday! Thanks a bunch bro! My dad and I are going to sit down and try them this week.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great gesture. RG bump for the brother. The Victor Sinclair where some of my first smoke. Boy those where the days. :r Use to love those.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, bigswol2 decided to repay the favor with a sweet little package that arrived today:

-Montecristo Peruvian Buena Fortuna Robusto
-Cuesta Rey Centro Fino No. 60 Toro
-5 Vegas Gold Robusto

Totally uncalled for but most welcome! Thanks Patrick!! These will make some Great additions to the freezerdor...at least temporarily! 
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well they finally made canada....and wow...way over the top for a freebie cleaning out deal

very much apprciated...was gonna pull the trigger on some VS's but now i can try them first

thanks again
cheers
mike
:ss


----------

